# 07 Tarmac Expert Double



## cbl3030 (Apr 19, 2006)

What are your thoughts on the 07 Tarmac Expert Double? If you have one how much is the weight of the bike? What are your likes and dislikes, wish you would've bought another brand or something? The reason asking also is that i have never personaly seen one. Just want to make sure this is the bike i'm looking for. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## cbl3030 (Apr 19, 2006)

nobody has any experience with this bike? suprising, seems to be a nice bike..


----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

I am riding an 07' Tarmac Comp with SRAM Rival. I absolutely love the bike!! Same frameset as the expert. If you want a fast snappy bike, get the Mac. My bike is a 58cm. Stock with no pedals is was a portly 18.9lbs. With the sram and SL's it weighed in around 17.7ish.


----------



## hardheadharry (Jan 4, 2007)

I've just purchased a 07' Tarmac Expert and have the Campy Centaur Group and the Easton Temptest II wheelset installed. The bike is great! My bike is around 17.75 lbs. The aggressive geometry plus the weight plus the groupset I've had a blast ... pure fun.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I've just finished putting together a 07 Tarmac pro with Srams Rival groupo and Sram Force cranks. Its so perfect for me. It weights in at just over 14-1/2lbs. I'm also running Nuevation wheels R28SL's. Light and can take a pretty good beating.


----------



## hardheadharry (Jan 4, 2007)

The weight, 14 - 1/2 lbs, is amazing! I am perfectly happy with my bike's set-up considering my budget and that I am a campy fanatic. Is there a big difference in weight between the 07 Tarmac Expert and the Pro or is it a combination of the grouping and wheel sets that gives you such an overall light bike?


----------



## cchan999 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Just picked mine up on Saturday.*

Love the bike thus far. I come from a mtn biking background so this is bike makes for an easy transition. WAY more comfortable than my old 04 Allez, feels every bit as stiff in the bb. I only have 6 hours on it, but am loving it. I use the SRAM stuff on my mtn bikes (bomb proof) so I have high hopes for the Rival group. So far shifting seems good, but I'll follow up in a few months...


----------



## sbmtbmatic (Mar 8, 2007)

*easy century*

the tarmac is so buttery smooth. it turned the worst surfaces into glass. it responds well to all input. i have the 06 comp double and i am happy with the 105 componentry, it shifts as well as the ultegra that i have rode. the bike weighs in at 19 lbs, which can be easily fixed with some pound lighter neuvation wheels or whatnot, however, the wheels with the bike are quite satisfactory and make for good trainers. i upgraded the seat to the toupe 143 as it got bettter reviews, and my bike is 56, L . the bike shop did a bike fit, and the whole kit fits perfectly. it is perfect in everyway, it performs quite well compared to other bikes in it's league.


----------



## endostrat (Mar 11, 2007)

Purchased the Tarmac Expert 2 months ago, and I simply love it!! I have th 61 cm frame and with pedals it weighed in at 18.7 lbs. It just wants to go. The geometry is aggressive, but very comfortable. The only real complaint that I have is the saddle, it is as hard as a rock. I've since changed it out and I love the bike even more. Good Luck on your decision


----------



## centaur999 (Mar 30, 2007)

*tarmac vs roubaix elite*

The choice has been narrowed between 2 bikes that the LBS has in stock.

49 cm Roubaix Elite Triple - 105 with Ultegra derailleur - for $1450.
49 cm Tarmac Expert Triple - Ultegra with Durace derailleur - for $2200

I am going to test ride both of them to make my final decision on 4/11. Initially ordered the Tarmac after test riding several Roubaix, Pilot and Tarmac. Now , after my research and considering the fact that I am not going to be racing and I am 43. I am new to Road bike but mostly ride recreationally on my Trek 7500 FX with 23x700 tire on road between 15-30 miles. 
In fact, I may be more inclined to doing 2-3 hr rides. 

I rather get Roubaix which seems to get lots more votes when compared to the Tarmac.

Any pointers to watch for while doing the test rides.


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

I have the 07 roubaix elite 52cm double and have put about 2000km on it including 5 road races 1 crit and a short tt, the frame is rock solid every where if taken it. I spend most of my time climbing and this bike fits me like a glove, it's super comfy and decends like its on rails. Originally I wanted the Pro frame but here in Aus we don't get that as a option only the SL and with a 5 month waiting list I decided to buy the elite, I swaped out the shifters, (nothing wrong with shimano I just love the feel of campy) crank, ft derailer and seat to a toupe & had Ligero build me set of 303 clincher rims H1 hubs and 20/24 cx rays as race/fair weather wheels and could not be happier with the set up, bike comes in at 7.3kg in race trim and will easily hit 6.8 with a few mods before the serious racing begins. I think you'll be happy no matter which way you go so long as you get a decent fit when purchasing.


----------

